# Vcc en CI 4017B en Multisim 9



## edgaraadv (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola a todos, tengo un problemita, tengo un CI 4017B que no tiene los pines de Vcc ni GND, se que ya están conectadas por default, pero ¿Còmo le cambio el valor al Vcc del circuito?, porque no me está dando voltaje de salida, lo que me da son 12mV más menos y no sirven mis simulaciones en WB Multisim 9.

Les agradezco mucho su ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 23, 2010)

Tenés que agregar VDD y VSS (están en Source>POWER_SOURCES).


----------



## edgaraadv (Oct 24, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Tenés que agregar VDD y VSS (están en Source>POWER_SOURCES).



Hola Black Tiger1954, muchas gracias, pero podrías ser un poco más explícito???, gracias

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 24, 2010)

Intentaré.
Con el puntero del mouse, hacés clic sobre el botón que tiene el símbolo de tierra que es el primero de izquierda a derecha que aparece en la barra de componentes.
Ahí seleccionás POWER_SOURCES, hacés doble clic sobre el que dice VDD y simplemente lo agregás al circuito (no necesita estar conectado a nada).
Repetís el procedimiento y en lugar de seleccionar VDD seleccionás VDD (tampoco necesita estar conectado).


----------



## edgaraadv (Oct 26, 2010)

No... parece que no me expliqué, ya tiene corriente el circuito y antes de que la corriente llegue al 4017, hay 12 volts, pero después del circuito tiene 12mV... y no sé cómo puedo inyectarle corriente, ya que no tienen visibles los pines de VCC y GND...

Saludos y gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

Podes subir el circuito que estás intentando simular?


----------



## edgaraadv (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola Black Tiger1954, este es el circuito:


Muchas gracias por ayudarme

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola edgaraadv.
La salida del 4017 va de 0 a VDD, con lo que los led´s jamás prenderán, ya que están polarizados exactamente alrevés.

PD: la salida del 555 podes conectarla directamente a la entrada del 4017, no es necesario que pongas ni R3, R4, R5 y Q1.


----------



## edgaraadv (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola Black Tiger1954, hice lo que me comentaste, pero ahora me sale esto:


Nuevamente, muchas gracias por tu ayuda

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 28, 2010)

En serie con los LED´s tenés que poner una resistencia, ya que sin ella, la corriente que circula por la salida del 4017 es mucho más que lo que puede tolerar. Quizás por ahí esté el problema, corregilo y avisame.
Que versión de multisim usás?


----------

